# Streektaal Zuid Holland?: bekant



## Freston

Het woord "bekant" kom ik alleen tegen in de Bollenstreek. Ik heb het altijd verwonderlijk gevonden dat een algemeen gebruikt woord 15 km naar het noorden toe niet bekent is (pun intended). Van Dale online, en de papieren woordenboeken bij mij thuis kennen het woord niet. Dus qua spelling ben ik wat onzeker.  Bekant, het betekent zoveel als 'bijna'. "Ik he' j'bekan nie zien" klinkt het in plat kattuks, als een Katwijker (ZH) bedoelt dat hij je bijna niet gezien had.  Weet iemand waar dit woord vandaan komt, en of het buiten de Bollenstreek ook gebruikt wordt?


----------



## Joannes

Wordt hier ook gebruikt. *Bijkant* met -/t/ zal je hier niet snel horen, maar wel *bekan*, *bekans*, *bekanst* (bij die laatste twee kan de /n/ soms zelfs wegvallen en wordt de klinker genasaliseerd: *bekãs(t)*). Betekent inderdaad 'bijna, nagenoeg'.

Volgens het WNT is het in oorsprong een samenstelling van *bij *en *kant*. "De eigenlijke beteekenis moet dus zijn _bij den kant_: verg. _bij het kantje af_, dat in beteekenis op _bijkans_ gelijkt."


----------



## Suehil

Ik heb heel wat jaren in Utrecht en omstreken gewoond en het woord 'bekant' is mij helemaal niet vreemd.


----------



## Lopes

Ik durf te zeggen dat het in Noord-Holland niet wordt gebruikt


----------



## Bobby010

Hier in Rotterdam hoor ik twee collega's ook regelmatig 'bekant' gebruiken.  Op zoek naar de betekenis van dit woord, kwam ik op dit forum uit. Beide collega's zijn overigens afkomstig uit Capelle a/d IJssel.


----------



## jippie

In het (Nederlands) Limburgs is 'bekans' een heel gewoon woord.


----------



## Freston

Ja grappig ;-)

Een zuidelijk woord dus. Het valt mij wel meer op dat er ergens een grens loopt tussen Zuid en Noord Holland, die niet precies in pas loopt met de provinciegrens. Zo is ook het patatje oorlog ten noorden van die grens mayo en pindasaus, en ten zuiden ketchup, curry en mayo. Niet dat ik vaak patat eet, maar ik vraag het altijd maar voor de zekerheid.

Ik pest de Zuid-Hollanders er wel eens mee.  Dan zeg ik "De Kaag is van ons en Hillegom ook". Die weten tenminste wat een patatje oorlog is. En als je zegt dat je bekant genoeg geld ervoor hebt, weten ze niet wat je bedoelt ;-)


Scherts en jolijt natuurlijk. Maar het is wel grappig dat dit soort kleine dingetjes je op gaan vallen na verloop van tijd.


----------



## Verelle

Lopes said:


> Ik durf te zeggen dat het in Noord-Holland niet wordt gebruikt


 
Wordt ook in Noord-Holland gebruikt hoor!!!! ;-))


----------



## orisj

Ik heb altijd gedacht dat "bekant" een verbastering is van het Nederlandse woord "bijkans", wat volgens Van Dale "bijna" betekent. Het woord komt voor zover ik weet in verschillende vormen voor in veel Nederlandse dialecten.


----------

